# Dried mix donut recipe?



## tamdoankc

I have a donut machine that cuts and fries donuts automatically. I've been using commercial donut mix where you just add water and they come out perfect. I've tried making donuts from several recipes online but they don't come out as good. I live overseas and ordering commercial mix from the US isn't economical. I know this is a total long shot but does anyone have a dry mix donut recipe where you just add water? I have access to dry ingredients, just don't know the correct recipe. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## charlindabob

:smiles: Hello, I'm new here, so bear with me if I screw it up. I too have a donut machine (Belshaw) and am searching for a great vanilla based dry donut mix, one you just add water too. There is a company that makes a very good just add water mix, but getting it is a bit of a hassel and if you were overseas, even much harder and cost prohibitive. I am searching for a way to make a mix like the one you want and if I find the right recipe, I will gladly pass it along. You didn't say what country you were in, and that might make a difference on flour.


----------



## tamdoankc

charlindabob, thanks for replying. i'm currently living in vietnam and it's very inconvienent to import dry mix. by the time it reaches my home, the price has tripled. i believe i have access to enough dry ingredients in vietnam to create my own 'dry' mix but every recipe i've experimented with i felt was just a little off. let me know if you have any ideas. much appreciated!


----------



## charlindabob

Hello and thanks for the reply. I lived almost 2 years in Vietnam many years ago and have a very different outlook now as opposed to when I was there. Occassionally I get to the Philippines (Cebu), but have never returned to 'Nam... I have seen many mixes that use eggs, milk and other persishables, but I would like one that utilizes a dry powdered milk and dry powdered eggs and a dry form of vanilla or nutmeg, etc. One I can mix ingredients for storage and then just mix with water when needed. I am nearing the finish of a concession trailer that will have full-size donuts (could make mini-donuts if needed) and I want to use ONE BASIC CAKE DONUT and then top some with cinnamon & sugar, some with vanilla or chocolate or strawberry icings, and then top some of the iced ones with colored sprinkles or chopped nuts. Some of the plain donuts I may just dip in a glaze. One basic donut makes many "different" donuts. I give this information to you so you may understand why I would like a recipe for dry mix too. There are companys here in Florida that sell dry mix, but you have to order so much and have an account. I may well go that route, but I still want to know how to make my own dry mix. I will keep searching and keep you informed my donut friend.


----------



## julis

Hi, my name is Ana. I currently live in Boynton Beach, Florida. I have plans of opening a donut shop in San Salvador , El Salvador within the next 6 months. I have no experience making donuts or in this industry. However, I know that there is a great potential for this kind of product in my country. I plan on importing donut mixes from the USA.
It seems that you are all set up an running. I am contacting you today because I thought that you could give me some pointer or ideas to run my donut shop as cost efficently as possible. Any other information or guidance is appreciated. I am trying to decide on the equipment that I will need,therefore any info is appreciated. 
Thanks for your kind help, 
Ana


----------



## magadan

hello guy

I am in far east russia and have same problem. we can not get the pre made mix.

i am looking for any recipe for cake donut that could be used in belshaw donut machine.

Any option?


----------



## caterchef

Cake Donut

Source: Belshaw Bros. Inc

3 3/4 pounds sugar
3 fluid ounces shortening
1 pound egg yolks
4 1/2 pounds milk
7 pounds flour
1 1/2 ounces baking soda
3 ounces cream of tartar
12 ounces potato flour
1/2 ounce salt
1/8 ounce mace

Beat the sugar, eggs,flavoring and salt together until stiff,
gradually adding the melted shortening,then milk,
pour the beaten mixture in flour and baking powder (which has been well sifted) into the bowl.
Deep fry at  375 degrees.


----------



## louelljoy

Hello ana, I assume you are now operating your own donut shop. I,too am planning of operating my own donut shop here in the Philippines but my problem is that my freashly fried yeast raised donuts turn stale after just an hour exposed to room temp. By the way, may I know how many hours does your donuts could stay soft? Can you please share me some tips on what to add to the basic donut recipe that keeps your donut soft like those donuts of Dunkin Donuts that could stay soft for 24hrs in room temp. You could PM me Thanks for any tips you could share.


----------



## dsmccleod

Hi!

What mix do you use? I'm looking for a good one here in the states.

Thanks!


----------



## gumboot

Hi

Have just bought a Lil Orbits machine and find that the pre-mix has not only arrived short but that the cost, including shipping, throws all hope of making reasonable profit out the window.  Really need the secret cake mix recipe that can be used in the Automatic Machine.  I live in Zimbabwe so things like dried eggs are not available.  Anyone got suggestions please on mixes that I can use that give a similiar appearance and taste?

Thanks


----------



## marjan

Hi,

Did you managed to get donut mix recipe, pls share...


----------



## chefedb

ANA..

Read the ingredients on the bag and try and duplicate yourself. Many times I have done this with expensive products.  Also you can;t survive on donuts alone. You can see this by watching dunkin and seeing all the other stuff they are now selling, try cupcakes as thats the vogue here now.  Equipment is expensive, I suggest starting off buying used from a reputable rest supply co.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Ed,

You're 2-1/2 years late.  Whatever she's going to do, she did.

BDL


----------



## shnooky

caterchef said:


> Cake Donut
> 
> Source: Belshaw Bros. Inc
> 
> 3 3/4 pounds sugar3 fluid ounces shortening1 pound egg yolks4 1/2 pounds milk7 pounds flour1 1/2 ounces baking soda3 ounces cream of tartar12 ounces potato flour1/2 ounce salt1/8 ounce mace
> 
> Beat the sugar, eggs,flavoring and salt together until stiff,gradually adding the melted shortening,then milk,pour the beaten mixture in flour and baking powder (which has been well sifted) into the bowl.Deep fry at 375 degrees.


Thanks caterchef for the cake donut recipe, I'm looking forward to making it this weekend.


----------



## shnooky

Caterchef, thanks for the cake donut recipe.

Has anyone found the dry donut mix recipe yet, to just add water?


----------



## joanfogelson

Im looking for the same thing that you were looking for. A yeast doughnut that is soft and fuffly. I have made cinnamon rolls but its not the same as a bakery, of course they wont tell their tips. Any help would be great.

Thanks, Joan


----------



## cool1969

Dawn Foods is a great Co its all I use in my donut shops


----------



## lamdan

I know it has been a while since this post but I hope you are still there a few questions regarding this recipe -1- how many donuts do you get from that recipe?2- how many egg yolks in a lb?3- what substitutes can you recommend for the cream the tartar and the potato flour - I don't think I can get them where I live.thanks


----------



## elgas7441

the real deal i woud say pick up a 25 or a 50 pound of donut mix from eather company or donut store and do your own prep witch it only consist water and yeast and thats thee way to do it or let me know what you got as a recipe and a baker and a cook aswell  been doing research and i never seen one like i got for scratch and its a long process everything has to bee consist and cant lower the recipe to 50 donuts thee only way is to buy the donut mix from a company to reduce for what you want .


----------



## fthomas

Did you ever find a Donut mix, that you just us water?


----------



## fthomas

Did you ever find out where you can buy Donut mix where just add water?


----------



## wintera

hi,  did you ever get a dry mix recipe?

thank you 

a winter


----------



## wintera

hi,did you ever find a a machine donut recipe?

thanx

arthur


----------



## nikipatel

hi, I am also looking for donut mix recipe, please share if some one find it.

thank you


----------



## swade

Where do you order the Dry Mix from? Also I am planning on opening a donut shop and I was wondering if you could answer questions from time to time. I really need an insider to help me. 

Thanks


----------



## verytasty

Unfortunatly, I've never use dried mix donut...But there are good usual recipes for donuts . I often borrow recipes on the internet and a lot of them are simple enough. For example try to make this http://cookiteasy.net/recipe/cake-donuts-641989.html

I'm sure you will be able


----------



## darren12

so, *caterchef* 
according to your post:

(Cake Donut

Source: Belshaw Bros. Inc

3 3/4 pounds sugar3 fluid ounces shortening1 pound egg yolks4 1/2 pounds milk7 pounds flour1 1/2 ounces baking soda3 ounces cream of tartar12 ounces potato flour1/2 ounce salt1/8 ounce mace

Beat the sugar, eggs,flavoring and salt together until stiff,gradually adding the melted shortening,then milk,pour the beaten mixture in flour and baking powder (which has been well sifted) into the bowl.Deep fry at 375 degrees. )

1. may i know the percentage of the water? proportion of the flour?

2. the cream of tar-tar is a "must"?

it will be very helpful..

now iam using "china brand" like mark II... ^_^


----------



## darren12

hahahaha

one more question,

so, *caterchef*

it is no need dry yeast? or how to mix it? thanks


----------



## aligator

Hello, I am based in France, and have a mini-donut machine, I have tried the belshaw recipy and it was really good, I have dry egg yolks an dry non fat milk. Has anyone tried it yet? I find it a little too sweet, but if I take off some sugar, will it affect the final consistency ?


----------



## sean denny

You said you are useing a commerical donut mix .Would you please tell me witch one


----------



## aymana

Hi all
Is it essential to put potato flour in the mix and did you test your robot machines because I m new in the business and I can not import dry mix to my robot 
May someone help me please


----------



## aymana

Hi 
What i have to do to let the mix flow smoothly in the plunger and in the bowl .
Sometimes the mix is sticky what should i do ?
Any help please


----------



## awinter

HI 

Did anyone find a cake donut recipe where you only need to add water ?

thanx

awinter


----------



## dsmarsh

In your recipe you call for 1 1/2 oz of b soda but in your procedure you say baking powder. Please clarify thank you


----------



## ken dailey

Dear Sean Denny. I have seen this brand use many times in Concession Trailer and have never heard of any complaint's. Highly Recommended!

Ken Dailey.

*"Dawn Majestic Vanilla Cake Donut Mix Stover & Co.com"*

*Great Product* Review by Chad (This is not me).

*Quality**Price**Value*
This cake donuts mix delivers a very rich vanilla flavored cake donut when paired with super fry shortening. I use this mix when serving mini donuts from my concession trailer and have never had a single complaint. (Posted on 6/22/14)!
[h1]Dawn Majestic Cake Donut Mix - 50 lbs[/h1]
$64.23

In stock

1 Review(s) | Add Your Review

*Dawn Majestic Vanilla Cake Donut Mix - 50 lbs.*


----------



## Guest

I dont know if you managed to find a good recipe for making donuts from sratch....

i m pasting one from my culinary course here unde r

*Doughnuts*

*Sponge formula*

500g flour

344g water

30g yeast

*Final dough*

950g flour

624g eggs

24g salt

860g sponge formula

300g sugar

312g butter

Do not mix yeast with salt, separate them.

Let me know if you managed to find a good donut recipe.


----------



## chantelle

hiya is this recipe for a dried pre mixed batter and do you have the full method please, many thanks.


----------



## kelvin

I haven't tried this before. Sorry dear.


----------



## louisejosiane

aligator said:


> Hello, I am based in France, and have a mini-donut machine, I have tried the belshaw recipy and it was really good, I have dry egg yolks an dry non fat milk. Has anyone tried it yet? I find it a little too sweet, but if I take off some sugar, will it affect the final consistency ?


Hello Aligator!
I am from France but living in Colombia! I have a cake donut depositor but have not been able to find the proper formula adapted to this machine. Would you mind sharing the one your are using in France? I don't have access to dry mix here. Thanks a lot.


----------



## pete

louisejosiane said:


> Hello Aligator!
> I am from France but living in Colombia! I have a cake donut depositor but have not been able to find the proper formula adapted to this machine. Would you mind sharing the one your are using in France? I don't have access to dry mix here. Thanks a lot.


I wouldn't expect to hear back from Aligator. Their post was made in 2014 and they only posted 3 times and haven't been back since. Hopefully, someone else will be able to help you out.


----------

